# Key Post: Restaurants in Tralee/Kerry



## Marion (7 Jan 2003)

Anyone recommend a restaurant in Tralee? We (mrs Hungrie and I ) will be in Kerry during Her 50 birthday so I seek a place to celebrate. Any suggestions?


----------



## Joe Nonety (7 Jan 2003)

*Re: restaurants in tralee?*

I've heard a few good things about the skillet restaurant on Barrack Lane.


----------



## Christy (7 Jan 2003)

*Re: restaurants in tralee?*

The best restaurant in Tralee is David Norris's, no relation to the Senator.  He got a mention on the Irish Times last week as a person to watch in 2003.  If you cannot get there try Restaurant Uno, Vals or The Brogue.  The Skillet would be more of a snack type restaurant.


----------



## hungrie (7 Jan 2003)

*tralee*

Thanks. Have you a contact no or address for these?


----------



## Christy (8 Jan 2003)

*Address*

The address for David Norris is Ivy House, Ivy Terrace, Tralee, Ph 066 718 5654.  For Uno's it is 14 Princes Street, Tralee, Ph 066 718 1950.  I don't have contacts for Vals or the Brogue but I am sure they are in the phone book.


----------



## alan (8 Jan 2003)

*restuarants*

The Brogue and Uno's are good but drink in Val's is very expensive.


----------



## hungrie (9 Jan 2003)

*restaurants in tralee?*

Can you bring your own wine into any restaurant in the country?


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jun 2003)

*Re: restaurants in tralee?*

*Can you bring your own wine into any restaurant in the country?*

I don't think so and believe that it depends on the policy of each individual restaurant. Where you can bring your own you are likely to be charged corkage on it which often wipes out any potential savings.


----------



## Lark (24 Jun 2003)

*Restaurants in Dingle/Tralee*

Having hit the culinary jackpot in Lahinch last year (thanks to AAM  ) we're moving to Kerry for this year's holidays. Staying in Castlegregory, so would greatly appreciate any tips on where's good to eat in the area.

Many thanks

[Edited by Marion to move post]


----------



## Joe Nonety (24 Jun 2003)

*Re: Restaurants in Dingle/Tralee*

Its been a while since I've been there but one I'd recommend is The Tankard in Fenit [broken link removed] which is only a few miles outside Tralee. 

[Edited by Marion to fix link]


----------



## ferryman (16 May 2004)

*Bring your own wine.*

You can bring your own wine to the Galileo restaurant in Clonmel.


----------



## ajapale (16 May 2004)

*Tralee*

Eating out in Tralee?

For years it was almost impossible to get high quality food in Tralee at any price. Fortunately this has changed in recent years.

I reccomend the following:
*David Norris*, Ivy Terrace. Very high standard and not as expensive as you might imagine. Still by far the best and most reliable meal in town. Best Resturant in Munster in 2004.
*Val O'Sheas Bistro and Pub*, Dominic St. I was pleasantly surprised with this Bisto style pub resturant.(added later) Had a disaster of a night here recently. The meal was 3 hours late. The owners had opened a new night club "Fabrique" and the invited guests over stayed thus stretching their abilty to provide a timely service. Pity. Returned on Nov04, excellent meals and good service.
*Meadowlands Hotel (Pota Store)* Oakpark, excellent seafood, a little expensive and the bill was very slow coming out (we were tempted to leave without paying). An Pota Stoir ; located at the Meadowlands Hotel, Tralee. Paddy O'Mahony operates his own fishing boats.
*Stokers Lodge, Oakpark*, Very disapointing. Has improved somewhat this summer (04)
*The Brandon Hotel*, Only just OK.
*The Tankard Kilfenora* Fenit Tralee, well established specialising in steaks and seafood.
*The Brogue Inn*, Good steaks, service can be a bit "informal". Havent been here since Marie Kirby left to run the Lanterns in Listowel
*Toscana* Beside Abbey Gate Hotel Maine Street, This Italian syle resturant is great value and serves excellent fare. I liked the monkfish. They have a bring your own deal with the off licence next door and only charge €5 corkage.
*The Summit Resturant Ballyroe* Heights Hotel Ballyheigue Road. Only middling.
*Keanes of Curraheen* Curraheen Tralee, Not great appears to be run by enthuastic amateurs.
*The Skillet*, Barrack Lane, Tralee has closed, for a time in the late seventies it was the only alternativeoutside hotels you could get a meal in Tralee. It has recently (Aug 04) opened as a Tex - Mex Resturant. I''ll review it in September.
*LaScala* Old Square near Tescos Very good italian very good value recently extended. Great value and very attentive staff. Tasty pasta and Pizzas. Pity about the tv tuned to MTV.
*Finnegan's Basement* Restaurant Tralee, I like Finnegans locals go there a lot.
*Ho-Kee Chinese Restaurant* was the first chineese in tralee in the early 1970's. Cheap and cheerful its far better than many more expensive chinese resturants Ive visited on my travels. Since 2004 this restaurant has reverted to take away only.
*The Cookery* 16 Abbey St. Enjoyable if lack lustre menu. Not to  be confused with:
*The Snackery* The Mall Tralee. This is a true Tralee institution. You can smell the cooking lard from about 100m off and its very enticing especially for breakfast after a hard night. It closes early and used to be very smokey (the ban should improve things here)
*City Palace Chinese* 21 Castle St. Tralee. More expensive than Ho Kees. A bit gloopy and  I think I can detect the old MSG.
*Bella Bia* (Italian) Ivy Terrace Tralee does a  cheap and cheerful early bird
*Brats Vegetarian* not child friendly, doesnt open in the evening
*Kate Brownes* ,Ardfert, Tralee. Bar Food , very disapointing. This place is consistenly poor.
*The Dragon Inn*, Tralee's newest Chinese, take away is above average.
*Mozart's Bistro* Ash St. Tralee Phone (066) 7127977, I havent tried this place for an evening meal yet. But it looks good and the menu looks fine.
*Hartys Bar* Castle St. Tralee has recently been fully refurbished in a 'funky' modern sylye. This is not to the taste of some of their older clientel. They serve meals until 9:30. The food is of good quality and not very expensive. The rack of lamb is excellent as is ther fillet steak. The wine list is very limited.

Hope you find this useful.

Ajapale

Tex-Mex and other comments added August 04
Dragon Inn, Cookery and other comments added Nov 04
Hartys Bar and La Toscanna added Dec 04


----------



## Natchessmen (16 May 2004)

*Re: Restaurants in Dingle/Tralee*



> Staying in Castlegregory, so would greatly appreciate any tips on where's good to eat in the area.




There's not much in then way of eateries in Castleg. excepting of course Spillane's, past sandy bay caravan park.  Not too dear, loads of it and after a day in the fresh air unbeatable..hope you rnot in too much of a hurry


----------



## Natchessmen (17 May 2004)

*Re: Tralee*



> Bella Bia (Italian) Ivy Terrace Tralee does a cheap and cheerful early bird




AJP

I would agree with most of your post but have to draw the line at Bella Bia. My last visit (ever) there was nothing short of a comedy.  Two starters ordered and after a lifetime arrived; I was ecstatic with a veritable mountain of mussels piled high on my plate, oh joy. Alas my brother feared less well for the same price received three (yes folks three) mushrooms on a sad piece of excuse of lettuce leaf.  After this I witnessed, whilst happily munching on my feast of seafood ,a pathetic exchange between the afore mentioned sibling and an increasing sultry waitress.  Sibling tried the parity of esteem argument between fungus eaters shell fish gastroms. "But sur we always jus giv de tree ov 'em, like" was the helpful repost.  “But its not nearly as good value as that plate there” said bruv gesturing towards my hill of empty shells.  "sur u should have ordered de mussles so by" ....how right she was.  How right she was.


----------



## ajapale (20 Dec 2004)

*Re: Tralee*

Ive updated my reviews above. Any one have any other comments on Tralee resutrants? How about Killarney or Dingle?

ajapale


----------



## murray (21 Dec 2004)

*Kenmare?*

Hi Ajapale,
Meeting friends in Kenmare over the New Year and have heard it has some good places to eat.  Any recommendations for lunch?


----------



## ajapale (21 Dec 2004)

*Re: Kenmare?*

Sorry M,

Much as I'd love to spend time in Kenmare I havent been able to visit recently.

Have you checked  [broken link removed] website? 

Resturants listed in adlib their listings may be a little out of date)

*The Cobbler's Bistro 
The Park Restaurant 
Casey's Restaurant 
An Leath Phingin 
The Purple Heather 
Davitts 
P.F. McCarthy 
The New Delight 
The Lime Tree 
Mulcahy's Restaurant 
Oscars At Sheen Falls Lodge 
d'Arcy's 
The Kenmare Bay Hotel Restaurant 
The Rosegarden 
Packie's 
La Cascade Restaurant At Sheen Falls Lodge* 


Enjoy the festivities in Kenmare!

ajapale


----------



## schoodles (10 Feb 2005)

*Killarney and Cahersiveen*

hi folks...

most memorable meals definitely are from

Peppers restaurant in Great Southern in Killarney

and 

The Point Bar & Restaurant, Cahersiveen... (nominated in top 10 Irish times Restaurants.)  Definitely worth the visit for Hake or Monkfish - and crab claws.

Dingle -not sure if it's open but the old pier for seafood - it's a B&B as well - again fantastic for seafood.


----------



## ajapale (4 Jul 2008)

[broken link removed] _Kilflynn, Tralee, Co Kerry_ 

[broken link removed] _Main St. Tralee, Co Kerry_

 [broken link removed] _The Meadowlands Hotel, Oak Park, Tralee, Co. Kerry

_  [broken link removed] _Killarney Rd, Tralee_ 

[broken link removed] _Tralee

_[broken link removed] _1 Ivy tce, Tralee_

 [broken link removed] _Milk Market Lane, Tralee_ 

 [broken link removed] _Killarney Rd, Tralee_

Carlton Hotel _Dan Spring Rd, Tralee_

 [broken link removed] _17 Denny st, Tralee, Co Kerry_ 

[broken link removed] _Ballyseedy, Tralee, Co Kerry_

 [broken link removed] _7 Upr Castle st, Tralee_

 [broken link removed] _2A Princess St. Tralee

_ [broken link removed] _Ardfert, Co. Kerry_

 [broken link removed] _Curraheen, Tralee, Co. Kerry_

   [broken link removed] _Rock Street, Tralee, Co. Kerry_

 [broken link removed] _3 Abbey ct, The Square Tralee_ 

[broken link removed] _Ash St., Tralee, Co Kerry_

 [broken link removed] _Mounthawk, Tralee_

  [broken link removed] _The Spa, Tralee, Co. Kerry

_ [broken link removed] _Abbey Court, The Square, Tralee, Co. Kerry_ 

[broken link removed] _Ivy House, Ivy Terrace, Tralee, Co Kerry_ 

 [broken link removed] _Market Hse Rock st Tralee_

[broken link removed] _The Square, Tralee_

 [broken link removed] _18 Ashe St. Tralee_

 [broken link removed] _Grand Hotel, Denny St. Tralee_ 

 [broken link removed] _Edward Street, Oakpark, Tralee, Co Kerry_

 [broken link removed] _Units 3,4 & 5, Carraig House, Matt Talbot Road, Tralee, Co. Kerry_ 

[broken link removed] has moved to High St near the Garda _Barracks, Tralee_

 [broken link removed]_16 Abbey St, Tralee, Co Kerry

_ [broken link removed] _3 Ashe St. Tralee

_ [broken link removed] _Denny St. Tralee_

 [broken link removed] _The Mall Tralee_

The Stationhouse _Blennerville _

 [broken link removed] _Ballyroe Heights Hotel, Ballyheigue Road, Tralee, Co. Kerry

_ [broken link removed] _Kilfenora, Fenit, Tralee, Co. Kerry

_ [broken link removed] _Fenit Tralee_


----------



## coleen (4 Jul 2008)

I think the cookery has closed down and is now called something else. Also you would not call the ballymac bar a restautant surely. Also ommited from the list is one of the more popular places in Tralee Il pomodoro in princess st


----------



## ajapale (4 Jul 2008)

Hi Coleen, Im editing and updating the list! The last time I did this was 2004!

The cookery is now called cassidys. Ive stripped out the chippers, coffee shops and bars.

Il Pomo Doro is indeed a lovely Italian - its near the start of the list.


aj


----------



## Don_08 (29 Sep 2011)

What is the best restuarant in Tralee this weather?


----------



## ajapale (29 Sep 2011)

Since David Norris closed a few years ago there has been very few quality restaraunts in Tralee.

Spa Sea Foods a few miles outside Tralee is an excellent Fish only restaraunt.

The Station House in Blennerville has good food but the management and service can be described as erratic and somewhat eccentric.

Have you checked tripadvisor?


----------

